
Must companies embrace remote work to survive? - LakshmiMitter
https://medium.com/merrygoworks/must-companies-embrace-remote-work-to-survive-375493ec3c31
======
flywithdolp
In most cases no. In some yes.

Remote work isn't for everyone. A talented developer can work great in a team
but while he is alone at the house, he won't be able to focus and work as much
effectivlly like being in an office.

It goes both ways.

